# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  вертикальная линия на мониторе.

## aivenew

после гарантийного ремонта( монитор не включался) примерно через неделю на экране монитора LG L1732P появилась вертикальная линия. как долго может работать монитор в таком состоянии и можно ли исправить проблему своими силами?

----------


## mr.L

В теории достаточно долго, но неси его лучше туда-же где тебе делали перед этим ремонт, это будет наилучший вариант;)

----------

